# 2012 Versa Key battery replaced but won't work - reprogram or reset?



## FTLOSM (Sep 20, 2016)

We have a 2012 Versa with the key that has 2 buttons lock unlock and a panic button, this is a real key not the fob thing, you put this in to start the car, anyways wife uses hers daily, mine sat in a drawer but with other stuff so I think the buttons got pushed and battery died, it is virtually a new key as I have never used it.

She has had work done to the car replaced battery, things like that but her key has always worked, it just doesn't work as far away as it used to so I got a strip of the proper batteries to have a spare or two as well. Changed hers works fine and much more range she's happy, but when I changed my key battery since it wasn't responding it still won't respond.

I wasn't sure since mine sat in a drawer of stuff if something sat and held the battery and it died and needed to be reporgrammed or something, or when her car was in for service and they changed the battery did they reset her key (if needed) I guess I could have a bum key but seems odd, is there any programming or resetting of a key that I could try?

I even pulled the good working battery out of her key for mine thinking my 2nd battery (new) was maybe a dud, no luck, and vice versa i put my new battery into hers and it did work so both batteries work, just my key won't respond to the car for some reason.

It's probably something simple or I just got a bum key idk, but i even checked all the battery connection points in the key all are bent and making contact heck I am stumped.


----------



## FTLOSM (Sep 20, 2016)

I found this tried it and after about the 4th attempt i got both keys working  

1. Close and lock all doors with the driver’s side power lock/unlock switch.

2. Insert the key into ignition and remove it all the way about 5-6 times within 10 seconds. The hazard lights will flash if you have performed this step correctly.

3. Insert key into the ignition and turn it to the ACC position.

4. Within 5 seconds, push any button on the key fob. The Hazard lights will flash.

5. If there are any other key fobs, including the old ones, unlock then lock all doors using the driver’s side power lock/unlock switch and within 5 seconds, push any button on the next remote. The Hazard lights will flash. Repeat this step for each key fob you wish to install.

6. When you are done with all key fobs, turn the key to the off position, remove the key from the ignition, unlock doors using the driver’s side power lock/unlock switch and open the driver side door.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Nice. Thanks for sharing. Glad you're remedied.


----------

